# Road from Hendaye to Pamplona and beyond ?



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Anyone know what the road is like from Hendaye into Spain? I think its the 121 that goes past Pamplona. I was told its been upgraded but I have never been in that area so have no idea of road conditions.
Cheers Sid


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, there is the motorway past San Sebastion that costs us 26 Euros in our furniture van. The 121 is used a has quite a few long straights and never looks very busy to us.
Waz


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I think you must mean the one over the top......good road, climbs high....very bendy.......bit off putting seeing the lorries that have gone over the edge on the way down.......safer going up than down (unless a lorry lands on top of you ! )....joke......
There is usually a lot of traffic on this road as it is quicker than taking the motorway along the coast and then dropping down.Just take extra care and watch those lorries.....
Where exactly are you heading for ?
I have done that route loads of times but my maps are out in the van and my memory of road numbers isn't good......but let me know if you want to know any more
Lynda


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Hendaye Pampalona Valencia*

Hi Sid - Its a twisting road plenty of bends and gradients, quiet when we traveled along it in March 07, when past Pampalona it is straight for long stretches, the coast road is busy around San Sebastion but is m-way, we stayed on the aires at Cape Bretton as night stopover or there are aires sites in Hendaye, there's a camping cheque site over the border at Zarautz (page 568) if its not too far off track for you, secure nice little site up a steep hill overlooking the sea. The campsite signposted near the NETTO on the outskirts of Pampalona is abit rough and not too cheap, there's a camping cheque site (page 570) 25 km from Pampalona . if your heading down to Valencia area the ZARAGOZA- TERUEL road has been upgraded, has some single carriageway sections but is still a good wide road, we just passed the odd vehicle . have a good trip
mick


----------

